# Rescue and Titles



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I was just wondering if a rescue (no registration, no history, ziltch) could obtain titles of any sort in canada? I was thinking of going for her BH when she is ready and getting obed. and tracking titles-I dont think she's a good fit for the protection phase.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Deathmetal said:


> Hey everyone,I was just wondering if a rescue (no registration, no history, ziltch) could obtain titles of any sort in canada? I was thinking of going for her BH when she is ready and getting obed. and tracking titles-I dont think she's a good fit for the protection phase.


 
The AKC now has a canine partners program that allows mixed breeds to compete in rally, obedience...and I think there's another catagoy.
AKC Canine Partners. AKC program for Canine Partners. 

Check with the CKC for starters, they might have a similar program.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

I forgot to mention shes a full breed German Shepherd, just BRB probably or from a pet store. There is no information from her past except vet records. I'll check out the links and thanks!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

AKC PALs and such don't really apply in this case since 1) it's Canada and 2) these programs don't have any recognition by the SchH organizations.

The US SchH organizations all allow unregistered purebreds as well as mixed breeds to trial. They are only prohibited from some of the large competitions. The scorebook will just say "mix" in these cases. Even purebreds, if not registered and thus not proven purebred, will say "mix", but they can still trial and earn titles.

I would think the Canadian SchH organizations would be the same, but the best way to make sure would just be to contact them and ask.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Lucia's mixed breed has SchH titles and she is in Canada.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Should be no problem with the DVG, or GSSCC. 
Think you just need to identified with a microchip or Tattoo.

For CKC OB or tracking Events you can get a Performance Event Number.



> A PEN number allows an unregisterable dog of a CKC recognized breed to participate in competitive events that are appropriate for the breed. To apply for a PEN, you must complete a CKC Performance Event Number Application and submit the form along with the following requirements:
> 1. Two recent and clear photographs of the dog in standing position, one full frontal view and one full profile. The photographs are to be signed and dated by a veterinarian confirming type of breed and size of dog. (i.e., 20" Golden Retriever.)
> 2. A veterinary certificate confirming that the dog has been spayed or neutered.
> 3. A statement as to why the dog cannot be properly registered with the CKC.
> ...


Shows & Trials

Good Luck!!

http://www.gsscc.ca/


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Lies is right. Not that there was ever any doubt 
Mixed breeds have no difficulties getting titled as long as they're permanently marked.
I saw another purebred being registered as a mix just the other day.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I think people sometimes do that here with USA because they require you to register dogs of a certain with them AND get a scorebook, but if the dog is a "mix" or isn't AKC/SV registered then you can't or don't have to. That's how I would get Kenya's scorebook if I ever get around to her BH.


----------



## Fast (Oct 13, 2004)

Liesje said:


> I think people sometimes do that here with USA because they require you to register dogs of a certain with them AND get a scorebook, but if the dog is a "mix" or isn't AKC/SV registered then you can't or don't have to.


You can also get a scorebook for a registered purebred dog from DVG and it will state the breed in the scorebook.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Liesje said:


> I think people sometimes do that here with USA because they require you to register dogs of a certain with them AND get a scorebook, but if the dog is a "mix" or isn't AKC/SV registered then you can't or don't have to. That's how I would get Kenya's scorebook if I ever get around to her BH.


A GSD does NOT have to be registered with USA to get a scorebook. That is only required for conformation shows and the USA GSD Nationals.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi Deathmetal - 

Joining a Schutzhund club and going for obedience and tracking titles should not be an issue - except that as mentioned, the paperwork will show "mix" as there is no proof that your dog is pure bred. An identification tatoo or a microchip will do for identification purposes. Check out the GSSCC website for clubs in your area and contact them. You can earn full SchH titles, or just tracking and obedience titles on your girl, and do an AD too, if you want (endurance test).

You can also get a CGN (Canine Good Neighbour) through the CKC with a mix or an unpapered dog. 

Rally-O in Canada is open to mixed breeds too - so no papers needed.


----------

